#ubuntu-charlas 2010-08-30
<jose4456> ]?
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-08-31
<ArmanVlad> merool
<snake_> hola todos
<Alex858> hola....
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-09-02
<jjzubietam> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-09-04
<tabhito> ola
<knijo6767> hola
<tabo_> olaaaaa
<tabo_> ayudan con web cam=?
<tabo_> buenas
<tabo_> necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-09-05
<Bern> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-08-29
<kaziopea> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-09-04
<vicentebol> hholaa!
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-09-02
<Blanquito> buena tarde
<Blanquito> alguien despierto por aqui?
<Blanquito> JoseeAntonioR m4v pleia2 ubuntulog elopio fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiishuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu despierten
<JoseeAntonioR> Blanquito: en que se te puede ayudar?
<Blanquito> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> por si acaso, no debes estar resaltando a personas sin que sea nada urgente.
<Blanquito> ok bueno pues nadie me contesta
<Blanquito> jeje
<Blanquito> bueno la consulta es
<Blanquito> existe algun soft para ubuntu que ademas de cumplir la finalidad de grabar cd/dvds que se pueda usar multiples grabadoras como lo hace negro y alcohol bajo windows
<Blanquito> con el nero
<JoseeAntonioR> Blanquito: no somos un canal de soporte, el soporte es brindado en #ubuntu-es. por otro lado, no recomendamos programas, hay muchos en la internet, es decision del usuario cual usar, ya que cada uno tiene caracteristicas distintas.
<Blanquito> ahhhhhh bien gracias por la no ayuda byelandia
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-08-28
<hendelson> Hola buenas noches alguien sabe como hacer para detectar mi monitor?
